# Low Cost Motels Crime Magnets



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

DANVERS — Two local motels seem to have become magnets for criminal activity over the last year, particularly following the closure of the Carriage House Motel on Route 1 last September, police say. 
"The closing of the Carriage House in Peabody displaced a number of questionable individuals to Motel 6 and the Days Inn," Danvers police crime analyst Christopher Bruce said in an e-mail. "But this is only exacerbating an existing problem." 
Danvers budget motels have a long history of problems with prostitution, drug use, disorderly conduct and the occasional sexual assault, Bruce said. But the number of crimes and calls to police has nearly tripled since this time last year. 
During January and February 2008, there were 23 calls and three crimes at Motel 6. During those same two months this year, there were 51 calls and 17 crimes, police said. 
A long list of incidents includes drugs, threats, assaults, larceny and disorderly conduct. There has also been a handful of more serious cases, including the most recent incident in which three women were arrested at Motel 6 for allegedly using the Internet to sell sex. 
The arrests were part of a prostitution sting set up by Danvers police detectives who were working with managers at the motel. Chief Neil Ouellette said police are investigating crimes at motels all along Route 1. As a business, Motel 6 managers have been cooperative and are working to limit problems, he said.
A message left for the owner of Motel 6 was not returned. 
There was also an attempted murder charge at Motel 6 on Feb. 19, when a man was arrested after his girlfriend told police he tried to strangle her. 
On Feb. 12 at the Days Inn, an officer suffered a puncture wound to his face during a scuffle with a man police were trying to arrest. 
Despite a significant increase in criminal activity there, the Days Inn is now home to 10 Danvers High School students placed there by the state because their families could no longer afford housing. 
"We're always concerned about the safety of our students," Superintendent Lisa Dana said. "If it's an unsafe environment, we would want to work collaboratively with other state agencies." 
Ouellette said he can't be certain why crime is up at the budget motels but believes it has to do with more people becoming homeless and looking for rooms. 
Police have also starting making frequent checks to combat the criminal activity, which has resulted in more warrant arrests and minor violations. 
"Patrol officers have been diligent and aggressive," he said. "We're concerned by the number of calls, as we would be at any location. We'll certainly continue to watch it and see where it takes us.
SALEM NEWS


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

No police detail stories today, no posting of private individuals finances....they had to dig deep for this jounalistic gem....no tell motels attract less then desirable people. Mustve been a slow news day or theyre letting their 'special needs' staffers write copy .


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Next will be about how drug users are breaking the LAW!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

They're just figuring this out now??


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

The sad thing, in my opinion, is that with foreclosures and whatnot, you're seeing more and more families forced to live in these places...


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

And this is news?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Job security.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

I remember reading somewhere that crack houses attract criminals too. Then there was an article that stated that after many hours of research, and in-depth interviews, the media has determined that liquor stores attract alcoholics.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

If I worked behind the counter at hotel, I would be carrying.

It reminds me of that episode of the Real Stories of the Highway Patrol when the MA State Police Sgt. shows up at what is or was the Days Inn in Worcester (in the area of Target/Lowes/Lincoln Plaza) and finds kids partying and pops up in the window outside the room and starts yelling at the kids and the look on the kids faces were priceless. He then made them call all their parents (some parents). 

I don't think that hotel is a Days Inn anymore. Allthough one of my favorite hotels is the Hotel in Kelley Square in Worcester looks like it is stuck in the 70s in a Charles Bronson Movie. Must get some good calls there.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I am surpised this wasnt a govt. funded study to find out that these hotels attract dirtbags.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

rg1283 said:


> If I worked behind the counter at hotel, I would be carrying.


YouTube - Good guy 1, Bad guy 0, CCW in action


----------



## Ajax UOG (Dec 9, 2008)

Hawk19 said:


> The sad thing, in my opinion, is that with foreclosures and whatnot, you're seeing more and more families forced to live in these places...


try to look the other direction


----------

